# Ribeyes



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2005)

Here's what I had for dinner!  Ribeyes!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's what I had for dinner!  Ribeyes!



Nice job! Your daughter is adorable, thank god she looks like the wife! LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately for her, she looks exactly like me!!!  She just is a whole lot cuter than I am!  Thanks for the compliment for my daughter though!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 6, 2005)

Great looking steaks Larry! What did you rub them with?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry =P~  What did you put on them?





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great looking steaks Larry! What did you rub them with?



Steve, 
         It was the same rub I gave to you last weekend.  I like it on just about everything.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":17wvbpmz]
> Steve,
> It was the same rub I gave to you last weekend.  I like it on just about everything.



So you're not going to tell the rest of us what rub you used?
Dang those steaks look good.[/quote:17wvbpmz]

Sorry Jeff!  They were the only ones that asked!  I'll send you a PM next to to personally tell you!!  lol!


----------



## DaleP (May 7, 2005)

Bone in ribeyes are the best! PM me youre recipe if so inclined to do so. Also, she is a cutie pie! I bet she aint spoiled.


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Good looking steaks Lar.  Daugther is cute as ever.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Good looking steaks Lar.  Daugther is cute as ever.



Thanks for the kind words Finney!  Damn shame that child looks so much like me!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Jeff E":15hx211i][quote="Larry Wolfe":15hx211i]
> Steve,
> It was the same rub I gave to you last weekend.  I like it on just about everything.



So you're not going to tell the rest of us what rub you used?
Dang those steaks look good.[/quote:15hx211i]

Sorry Jeff!  They were the only ones that asked!  I'll send you a PM next to to personally tell you!!  lol![/quote:15hx211i]

How about me old buddy, good friend, old pal!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2zzrij18][quote="Jeff E":2zzrij18][quote="Larry Wolfe":2zzrij18]
> Steve,
> It was the same rub I gave to you last weekend.  I like it on just about everything.



So you're not going to tell the rest of us what rub you used?
Dang those steaks look good.[/quote:2zzrij18]

Sorry Jeff!  They were the only ones that asked!  I'll send you a PM next to to personally tell you!!  lol![/quote:2zzrij18]

How about me old buddy, good friend, old pal!!![/quote:2zzrij18]
LMAO!! That should be my line!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't eva body? Ha! Atsa gudn! =D>  =D>[/quote:f1xy39qu]

1044, spend less time around Buckeye!  He's wearing off on you!!


----------

